# 4-5-2021 Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well looked like the wind may give us a break so my better half and I fueled up the new sled and headed out to run the boat a little and check the bait situation. It was low tide so we headed straight for the Mass. but it was slim pickens, so we headed to a few buoys and were able to nab a few sigs. headed out to a few close public reefs and got on some sheeps, then headed out to deeper water and grabbed a few Mingo's the bite shut down when the Dolphins showed up. The mingos were up in the water column but as soon as there was a Dolphin sign they quickly went to the bottom. There was a ton of small Triggers out there, threw them all back. Maybe it has been a while but the water looked damn near blue and we never left state waters. There was some big patches of Sargassum, I creeped up on a few spot but didn't see any movement under/around. All in all it was a nice day and the boat did awesome!!

*Water Clarity* = muddy Inshore, clear at the mass, damn near bluish at the border of state waters.
*Bait *= Live Cigs / Chunk Squid @ low tide.
*Water Depth* = 60' to 100'
*Offshore current* = low
*Area* = State Waters
*Water Temp* = 68F
*Moon* = 1/2


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice day. Big ole sheeps.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob Convict!
That swinging lead is gonna smack someone, or something.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, that's a pretty sheep! Congrats on getting out there. I saw the forecast and just rolled my eyes, because I'm up visiting family in North Carolina. Probably be 3 to 4 feet again by the time I get home later this week. 

Nice report!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I saw you out there today. I remember seeing a TideWater with a single outboard.


You’re right about the water being blue out there today. It was a nice one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

May have been me, all white. The water was unbelievable never seen it that clear.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good looking boat!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you got out there and caught some ! Now I'm suddenly craving some fried mingo backbones !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I saw a screen print of a recent Rip Charts report and the blue water is definitely way in close well past the edge.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for that, I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that a Saragosa?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, all gosa's


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Great report, and a fine looking new sled. Glad to hear someone got out and had a good time. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes sir.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Great report. Glad to hear that the Mass drifted back into position.


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Well looked like the wind may give us a break so my better half and I fueled up the new sled and headed out to run the boat a little and check the bait situation. It was low tide so we headed straight for the Mass. but it was slim pickens, so we headed to a few buoys and were able to nab a few sigs. headed out to a few close public reefs and got on some sheeps, then headed out to deeper water and grabbed a few Mingo's the bite shut down when the Dolphins showed up. The mingos were up in the water column but as soon as there was a Dolphin sign they quickly went to the bottom. There was a ton of small Triggers out there, threw them all back. Maybe it has been a while but the water looked damn near blue and we never left state waters. There was some big patches of Sargassum, I creeped up on a few spot but didn't see any movement under/around. All in all it was a nice day and the boat did awesome!!
> 
> *Water Clarity* = muddy Inshore, clear at the mass, damn near bluish at the border of state waters.
> *Bait *= Live Cigs / Chunk Squid @ low tide.
> ...


Nice report! I wanted to go today, but the winds and waves seemed like more than I wanted. Nice sheepshead.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The winds are not making it nice out there and thx.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

What is you new sled ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

CPD67 said:


> What is you new sled ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold the ole Skiff and got a Tidewater 210. I like this new V bottom stuff.


----------

